# Need cheapest PC build to run Crysis 3 on max 30fps



## gizmo j (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't want anything that is unnecessary such as expensive cases and stuff like that, I want to play Crysis 3 at max 1080p with a *minimum* of 30fps for as cheap as possible.

I want windows7 and only need 500GB of HDD.

Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Look over our suggested build list. All use top quality known compatible components: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2013-a-668661.html

Requirements for Crysis 3: Crysis 3 System Requirements and Crysis 3 requirements for PC Games


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

The Crysis series have always been created with an insanely high graphical ceiling. Crysis 3 still looks amazing on just High settings, but can be achieved with relatively mid-ranged hardware. Don't worry about "maxing out" unless you want to spend an unreasonable amount.

An HD 7950 or R9 280X are both great options for High settings. An i5 like the 4670k is the smartest choice for CPU.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Look over our suggested build list. All use top quality known compatible components: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2013-a-668661.html


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Technically the CHEAPEST option would be to upgrade a prebuilt.

If you can find a newish prebuilt locally for cheap or sometimes even free and swap out the worst parts (psu , gpu , sometimes hdd) that's the lowest cost option....

definitely not going to win any reliability awards with it however.


----------



## gizmo j (Nov 14, 2013)

I was looking at benchmarks on "Gamegpu"

http://gamegpu.ru/action-/-fps-/-tps/crysis-3-test-gpu/all-pages.html

It says that the 6970 Ghz edition GPU would get 49fps

And the FX4300 CPU would get 48fps

So I was thinking getting the FX4350+770 

There both a bit better then the CPU and GPU mentioned on the benchmarks.

Do you guys think that I would get a minimum of 30fps with FX4350+770?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Tyree said:


> Look over our suggested build list. All use top quality known compatible components: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2013-a-668661.html
> 
> Requirements for Crysis 3: Crysis 3 System Requirements and Crysis 3 requirements for PC Games


The $1000 Intel build that is linked in our build guide above should play the game with ease.


----------



## gizmo j (Nov 14, 2013)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The $1000 Intel build that is linked in our build guide above should play the game with ease.


Was hoping for something cheaper then that...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How much do you have to spend? The $800 Intel build will also work.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would look seriously at the $800 Intel build. IMHO, it's the best bang for buck.
If better graphics are a concern down the road just upgrade the GPU and, if needed, the PSU.


----------



## gizmo j (Nov 14, 2013)

I was thinking something like this

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* AMD FX-4350 4.2GHz Quad-Core Processor ($109.99 @ Microcenter) 
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2 Micro ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($47.49 @ Newegg) 
*Memory:* G.Skill 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3-1333 Memory ($37.91 @ NCIX US) 
*Storage:* Western Digital AV-GP 500GB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($51.95 @ Amazon) 
*Video Card:* PNY GeForce GTX 770 2GB Video Card ($312.99 @ B&H) 
*Case:* Rosewill FBM-01 MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($22.97 @ Amazon) 
*Power Supply:* Antec 450W ATX Power Supply ($34.99 @ NCIX US) 
*Optical Drive:* Lite-On iHAS124-04 DVD/CD Writer ($14.99 @ Newegg) 
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($82.99 @ NCIX US) 
*Total:* $716.27
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-11-23 21:37 EST-0500)_


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Your PSU is WAY underpowered for a GTX 770. You also should be using a 760 and not a 760.

You should be selecting a EVGA or Asus branded GPU.

Your best option here is to select our $800 like we have been suggesting. That build you linked will not work together.


----------



## gizmo j (Nov 14, 2013)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You also should be using a 760 and not a 760.


wat?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

No idea what he is trying to say, but MC is correct about one thing. You need to look for a much stronger power supply to carry the linked system.

Figure a 650 or better for the GTX 770 and I'ld choose a 7200 RPM hard drive.

XFX 650W PRO650W Core Edition Single Rail ATX 12V 53A 24PIN ATX Power Supply 80PLUS Bronze PSU
Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB SATA 6GB/S 7200RPM 64MB Cache 3.5IN Hard Drive OEM

Personally, I don't see the sense in putting nearly half your budget into graphics and then cheaping out on the rest.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Your PSU is WAY underpowered for a GTX 770. You also should be using a 760 and not a 760.


Obviously, Masterchiefxx17 was suggesting a GTX760 instead of a GTX770. Just a simple typo.
A good quality 620W PSU is fine for a GTX760. SeaSonic-XFX-Antec HCG are top quality.
However, putting a double slotted GPU into a small case, even if it has clearance, is not a good idea.
Staying with our suggested build list will insure top quality known compatible components.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

:uhoh: Yes, that was a typo. Tyree is correct, a GTX 760 is a better choice then the GTX 770.


----------



## gizmo j (Nov 14, 2013)

I just seen this video of a guy using a 770 and a overclocked x4 965. His framerates hardly ever drop below 30fps.

Crysis 3 - GeForce GTX 770 1080p Maximum Settings Benchmark - Post Human - YouTube

The FX4350 is a little better then the x4 965 so I think I'm going to be OK with this build....what do you guys think?

PCPartPicker part list: Pick Parts, Build Your PC, Compare and Share - PCPartPicker
Price breakdown by merchant: Pick Parts, Build Your PC, Compare and Share - PCPartPicker
Benchmarks: Pick Parts, Build Your PC, Compare and Share - PCPartPicker

CPU: AMD FX-4350 4.2GHz Quad-Core Processor ($109.99 @ Microcenter) 
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2 Micro ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($47.49 @ Newegg) 
Memory: G.Skill 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3-1333 Memory ($37.91 @ NCIX US) 
Storage: Hitachi Deskstar 500GB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($50.54 @ Amazon) 
Video Card: PNY GeForce GTX 770 2GB Video Card ($312.99 @ B&H) 
Case: Rosewill FBM-01 MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($22.97 @ Amazon) 
Power Supply: XFX 550W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply ($50.99 @ Amazon) 
Optical Drive: Lite-On iHAS124-04 DVD/CD Writer ($14.99 @ Newegg) 
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($82.99 @ NCIX US) 
Total: $730.86
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-11-24 14:39 EST-0500)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Your going to want to change the RAM to 8GB at 1600MHz speeds. That will help for gaming.

A GTX 770 requires a 650W PSU. You'll need to change the PSU to a XFX or Seasonic branded PSU at 650W or higher.

Remember that if you wish to plan to build a mini tower heat will become an issue.

I would change the CD ROM to either LG or Asus.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

That and a hdd that isn't 5400rpm would be good too.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Tyree said:


> putting a double slotted GPU into a small case, even if it has clearance, is not a good idea.





Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Remember that if you wish to plan to build a mini tower heat will become an issue.




Don't rely on benchmarking for a guide. Real life usage will not realize the same results.



Tyree said:


> Staying with our suggested build list will insure top quality known compatible components.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Using a modern mini tower will not result in excessive heat above a regular ATX -- _if_ you pick a case with a true front and rear fan.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Mini-Towers usually use 80mm fans and are restricted for space. My first thought is a dual slot card may not even fit in the case and why take a chance on a heat problem when a Mid-Tower can be had for roughly the same price.


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

Listen to these guys, I learned it the hard way and don't want you to do the same.

The HDD you have chosen is a surveillance grade hdd meaning it is meant to run 24/7 at very low speeds. Chose a WD Blue or other 7200RPM drive

I will recommend "Crucial Ballistix Sport" 8GB 1600Mhz RAM, they are like 70$ in amazon.

As far as the DVD goes if you don't use it a lot brand won't matter.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

@ gameboy1998
OP has G.Skill (top quality) RAM and a 7200RPM Hdd listed in Post #17.


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

@Tyree

I was recommending him to upgrade to 8GB 1600Mhz RAM instead of 4GB 1333MHz. Ya, overlooked the HDD part, also if you can afford about 10$ more you can get a 1TB HDD


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The OP would want 1333MHz RAM for the Mobo listed in Post #17.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The CPU controls the ram speed not the motherboard, for a x4 965 1333 is native, for a FX series up to 1866



FX 4350 specs said:


> The number of controllers: 1
> Memory channels: 2
> Supported memory: DDR3-1866


----------



## exit_music85 (Mar 8, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Your going to want to change the RAM to 8GB at 1600MHz speeds. That will help for gaming.
> 
> A GTX 770 requires a 650W PSU. You'll need to change the PSU to a XFX or Seasonic branded PSU at 650W or higher.
> 
> ...


Actually that's not true, they say 650 watts. But the GTX 770 uses at load around 200 watts if you look on any review site, so that equates to around 17 amps used, add the cpu hdd fans and that system won't be using more than 400 watts 28 amps even when overclocked.

Any solid single rail PSU will be plenty over 500 watts. I would recommend the xfx 550w pro, it's internals are made by seasonic and it has I believe 44 amps. Graphics card manufacturers giving estimates for wattage still have to assume people are using psu's with more than 1 rail. Amps matter most.


----------



## Iketh (Apr 23, 2006)

I gotta say that the recommendations for 650w power supplies are ridiculous. His average power usage while gaming with a 770 will be around 250w. You want the power supply to be double your typical usage, so 500w would be ideal but 450w would be plenty also.

For us hardcore geeks, it's a good idea to get a Kill-a-Watt ($30) and learn what your system is using during various workloads. It's very helpful when overclocking also.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I don't know where you folks are getting your power requirements for the GTX 770 but it is incorrect. In addition to the 600W minimum, you want some headroom. 650W would be the bare minimum I wouldsuggest/use.

From the chipset manufacturer- "Minimum Recommended System Power 600W"


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

See Post #30. 
We will refrain from posting in this thread until the OP replies.


----------

